# 601 Blue Label Maduro Robusto Cigar Review - Fantastic



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Perfect draw, nice construction, deep brown color, smells nice while lit and prior to the light...oh, and it tastes phenomenal. This stick has a d...

Read the full review here: 601 Blue Label Maduro Robusto Cigar Review - Fantastic


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

The 601 Blue is my favorite by far.


----------

